# Should I post pics?



## wyominghuntfish

In about a month, I get to go to Canada again. I am not sure where, granddad does. should I post pics or not. Northern and Walleye.


----------



## snow123geese

yes, I like to see other peoples hunting/fishing pics.


----------



## hunter121390

go for it. i like looking at the pics.


----------



## wyominghuntfish

K, I will make sure to take extra pics than usual. Last time, I took some of rapids that we had to shoot and stuff like that. Should I post pics like that, or just the fish?


----------



## averyghg

is that a serious question??? take pictures of everything and post em up! we love to see other stuff besides just fish(fish pics are good too!) take same sweet scenery shots


----------



## wyominghuntfish

OK, do you want last years pics right now?

and just a little stary from last year. We were getting hits like crazy, so we decided to try something out. Grandpa had one of those jellyish lures with a hook in it, about 6 inches long. We took the hook out and casted out to where we saw one surfacing, and it bit. We started reeling in, and wanted to see how long it would hang on. We got it into net range, and got it. We cought a fish with no hook. That waspretty awsome, but you will just have to take my word for it, I did not get any pictures. :-?


----------



## hunter121390

sure


----------



## wyominghuntfish

Sorry, internet is working really slow, I will get them up ASAP


----------



## hunter121390

ok. no rush.


----------



## wyominghuntfish

I am leaving tomorrow.


----------



## Bustin Lips

where is the pics?


----------

